# A Different Way to Fish



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Our fly fishing club had another outing this weekend. This time it was Nassau Sound at the south tip of Amelia Island. Instead of taking our boats and scattering all over which is the norm, we decided to walk the beach and stick together as a group. Everyone had a great time and we even caught a few fish...some ladies, jacks, a couple of pomps, and a broken rod fending off a shark.

I didn't catch squat, but had a good time. I did go back this morning a caught a couple of fish, including a pinfish on a 1/2 ounce spoon. Go figure. 
Here are a few shots of the area and the fishing trip.

The beach at low tide










Working the rocks










One guy brought his girlfriend who chilled in a pool all morning










These little guys fight pretty good on a 5wt fly rod










Finally, I had no idea how much my new rod flexed with a 1/2 oz spoon. It's rated for 3/4 oz.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a pretty place. 

One stupid question. Does the first guy to break out a spinning rod have to buy a round of beers? ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that might be a good idea, since I was not the first.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I think that might be a good idea, since I was not the first.


i'll second that motion ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice pictures...looked like a great day to be out.  I see a boat in one shot, did you get there by boat or drive?


----------

